# Flatheads in Auglaize River



## Catfish Man (Feb 8, 2018)

Does anyone know if Flathead Catfish are in the Auglaize River above or before the Power Dam.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Yes and yes.


----------



## Catfish Man (Feb 8, 2018)

Flathead76 said:


> Yes and yes.


Have you caught them before the dam?? Are they native to the Auglaize.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Again yes and yes.


----------



## Catfish Man (Feb 8, 2018)

Flathead76 said:


> Again yes and yes.


What is the biggest you have caught there?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Nothing real big out of there. Maumee has a better grade of fish. My PB out of the maumee was 46 pounds.


----------

